

Augment Intelligence - Brain Stimulation Makes the 'Impossible Problem' Solvable - joelmaat
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/scott-barry-kaufman/tdcs-nine-dot-problem_b_1445419.html

======
joelmaat
This is amazing. Clearly tDCS can be made to augment general intelligence.
Tell me, can you solve the problem presented?

~~~
Geee
Solved it after I read that little hint in the text.

Also, tDCS kits should be soon available at <http://flowstateengaged.com/>

